# anyone been to an owner's update post Apollo buyout? lower maintenance fee?



## uss2defiant (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi all,

Has anyone been to an owner's update post Apollo buyout? Will be at one of the Palm Springs, CA resort tomorrow and have an owner's update on Tuesday morning.

I was told over the phone to attend an owner's update due to the buyout there would be a lowering of the maintenance fee and a refund process? I didn't get much specifics over the phone. Very suspicious of it.

Anyone have any info about that?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 1, 2017)

The updates because of the Apollo take over say this "there will be no changes that affect you". And we found if you don't bring Apollo up, they won't either, in spite of being told the update is about Apollo. There was no lowering of maintenance fees. There is no refund process. They will try to sell you more points with a bunch of voodoo math about how spending more will make you maintenance fees disappear. We love the Diamond properties, their sales people are scum. Be sure you hit Sherman's Deli -- we always stay at Diamond's Marquis Villas because one of the two Sherman's locations is right next door, and downtown Palm Springs is a block away. They'll waste your whole day if you let them, so make up somewhere you need to be.


----------



## uss2defiant (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the reply and the recommendation. we'll be at palm canyon. As long as none of the benefits of the membership level we are at does not change for the worse we'll stay put at the level we're at.

Thanks again. Might just sit through their "update" for a $125 dollar restaurant credit and  2n3d stay voucher.


----------



## RLS50 (Jan 2, 2017)

uss2defiant said:


> Thanks for the reply and the recommendation. we'll be at palm canyon. As long as none of the benefits of the membership level we are at does not change for the worse we'll stay put at the level we're at.
> 
> Thanks again. Might just sit through their "update" for a $125 dollar restaurant credit and  2n3d stay voucher.


They eventually offered us $200 for our last owner update and we still declined.  In my experience so far, the DRI sales force has no special knowledge or understanding what Apollo's future plans are.   In fact, I have had a couple of phone conversations with DRI sales reps (who followed up with us because we didn't attend an owner's update during our last trip) where I was told things I knew were not true but I didn't say anything because I figured they wouldn't care anyway.  They would just change the topic and move to another reason why I should convert to points.

I think you might get more information scheduling a short meeting with the GM of your favorite DRI resort, or talk to each GM of the resorts you travel to.    The sales people are only there to convert you to points, or sell you more points, and figure out how to get you to agree to do that.  Nothing more, nothing less.

JMO.


----------



## uss2defiant (Jan 3, 2017)

so apparently apollo's strategy is to incentivize existing owners to not stay at DRI locations so it does not get filled which frees up room to sell to potential new baby boomer owners.
Apparently, there was a VIP meeting (silver level and up) that we weren't notified about.

Basically, it's a program called 'lifestyle' program. The major upside of it is that the annual MF will only increase 2-3% versus 8-9% outside the lifestyle program as long as your 'community' is not Hawaii. None of the previous benefits disappear or change or reduced. Unfortunately, due to laws, which i call BS, that you have to buy additional points to be in that program.

Also, there was a refund of maintenance fee.

I did a search on this forum and couldn't find any info.
Anyone here have more info?

sorry, i married into DRI so I'm not very familiar with it. I know we are already on the point system from the getgo.

Also learned 3 ways to reduce maintenance fee (or using some points to indirectly pay for MF), DRI CC, 2nd way, use points for anything but DRI locations (shopping, airline, etc), 3rd way, is 'savings' which is basically booking hotel through DRI and they'll give the best price guaranteed at 70% so that 30% saved can be used towards paying the maintenance.

Thanks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 3, 2017)

DRI is always going to have a new program (even if you bought into last year or last month's new program) that you can only join by buying more points. The MF reductions are all smoke and mirrors that have you spending hundreds to same a few dollars.   There really isn't any ts program where you get more value by using points for non in-network stays.  You are lucky to get 50-90% of the value and to get the higher percentages you would have had to pay $80,000-$200,000 in acquiring your points.


----------



## lovesexy (Jan 4, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> The updates because of the Apollo take over say this "there will be no changes that affect you". And we found if you don't bring Apollo up, they won't either, in spite of being told the update is about Apollo. There was no lowering of maintenance fees. There is no refund process. They will try to sell you more points with a bunch of voodoo math about how spending more will make you maintenance fees disappear. We love the Diamond properties, their sales people are scum. Be sure you hit Sherman's Deli -- we always stay at Diamond's Marquis Villas because one of the two Sherman's locations is right next door, and downtown Palm Springs is a block away. They'll waste your whole day if you let them, so make up somewhere you need to be.


I just left the Diamond Apollo presentation...voodoo math is a understatement...the sales person was nice but she must have thought that I would not catch her with her misleading sales pitch. I am at Mystic Dunes on a sampler and I own IHG vacation club and Sheraton Vistana. She went into this spill that I would save money by depositing my two timeshare points or weeks into the diamond system to get more points that I can use on my total entertainment. She of course did not mention the yearly maintenance fee plus the cost of the mortgage...which for me is an additional mortgage. . .plus every theme park ticket sold on Diamond properties is gate price or higher...plus I caught her in a very big lie....she told me that Diamond Points do not expire ever and are the same as cash.. I knew this was not true and forced her to admit that Diamond points expire every four years max and that the trust is void even if paid off if my kids do not pay the maintenance and taxes which rise every year even after the mortgage is paid...I told her that she could not give me a unit for free and that I was going to dump my Sheraton property before I decided to exchange  my weeks for marriot points. I also told her that the only reason why I keep my IHG is because the IHG points accumutate as long as I have some activity and I figure I can always get to a holiday inn.


----------



## lovesexy (Jan 4, 2017)

Read forum faster on mobile. Get the Free Tapatalk app?




FREE - on Google Play
VIEW

Forums>Diamond Resorts International - DRI>

Follow the TUG Member Banner as it travels the world on vacation with Timeshare owners! Also sign up to get the banner sent to you so you can submit a photo of your vacation with the banner to share with TUG! Banner Thread
Dismiss Notice
*The TUGBBS forums are completely free and open to the public and exist as the absolute best place for owners to get help and advice about their timeshares for more than 23 years! Join the tens of thousands of other owners here to get any and all Timeshare questions answered!*
We completed the upgrade of the TUGBBS forums recently and are still working on issues/customizations/changes etc. Please post in the thread in the ABOUT TUGBBS section with your feedback. *Note if you are unable to log in or access the forums please email us at tug@tug2.net!*
Dismiss Notice
Sign up to get the TUG Newsletter for free! Join tens of thousands of other owners who get this every week! Latest resort reviews and the most important topics discussed by owners during the week!
Dismiss Notice
Follow the TUG Member Banner as it travels the world on vacation with Timeshare owners! Also sign up to get the banner sent to you so you can submit a photo of your vacation with the banner to share with TUG! Banner Thread
Dismiss Notice
*The TUGBBS forums are completely free and open to the public and exist as the absolute best place for owners to get help and advice about their timeshares for more than 23 years! Join the tens of thousands of other owners here to get any and all Timeshare questions answered!*
Welcome to the Timeshare Users Group Forums!TUGBBS has been upgraded!Free Timeshare Owner NewsletterTUG Member Banner Travels the World!
*anyone been to an owner's update post Apollo buyout? lower maintenance fee?*
Tags: Add Tags
Watch ThreadIgnore Thread





*uss2defiantGuest*
New
Hi all,

Has anyone been to an owner's update post Apollo buyout? Will be at one of the Palm Springs, CA resort tomorrow and have an owner's update on Tuesday morning.

I was told over the phone to attend an owner's update due to the buyout there would be a lowering of the maintenance fee and a refund process? I didn't get much specifics over the phone. Very suspicious of it.

Anyone have any info about that?

Thanks.

Brian

Sunday at 6:24 PMReport
Like+ QuoteReply





*clifffaithTUG Member*
New
The updates because of the Apollo take over say this "there will be no changes that affect you". And we found if you don't bring Apollo up, they won't either, in spite of being told the update is about Apollo. There was no lowering of maintenance fees. There is no refund process. They will try to sell you more points with a bunch of voodoo math about how spending more will make you maintenance fees disappear. We love the Diamond properties, their sales people are scum. Be sure you hit Sherman's Deli -- we always stay at Diamond's Marquis Villas because one of the two Sherman's locations is right next door, and downtown Palm Springs is a block away. They'll waste your whole day if you let them, so make up somewhere you need to be.

Sunday at 9:13 PMReport
Like+ QuoteReply





*uss2defiantGuest*
New
Thanks for the reply and the recommendation. we'll be at palm canyon. As long as none of the benefits of the membership level we are at does not change for the worse we'll stay put at the level we're at.

Thanks again. Might just sit through their "update" for a $125 dollar restaurant credit and 2n3d stay voucher.

Last edited: Sunday at 9:52 PM
Sunday at 9:43 PMReport
Like+ QuoteReply





*RLS50TUG Member*
New
↑
Thanks for the reply and the recommendation. we'll be at palm canyon. As long as none of the benefits of the membership level we are at does not change for the worse we'll stay put at the level we're at.

Thanks again. Might just sit through their "update" for a $125 dollar restaurant credit and 2n3d stay voucher.
Click to expand...
They eventually offered us $200 for our last owner update and we still declined. In my experience so far, the DRI sales force has no special knowledge or understanding what Apollo's future plans are. In fact, I have had a couple of phone conversations with DRI sales reps (who followed up with us because we didn't attend an owner's update during our last trip) where I was told things I knew were not true but I didn't say anything because I figured they wouldn't care anyway. They would just change the topic and move to another reason why I should convert to points.

I think you might get more information scheduling a short meeting with the GM of your favorite DRI resort, or talk to each GM of the resorts you travel to. The sales people are only there to convert you to points, or sell you more points, and figure out how to get you to agree to do that. Nothing more, nothing less.

JMO.

Monday at 7:13 AMReport
Like+ QuoteReply





*uss2defiantGuest*
New
so apparently apollo's strategy is to incentivize existing owners to not stay at DRI locations so it does not get filled which frees up room to sell to potential new baby boomer owners.
Apparently, there was a VIP meeting (silver level and up) that we weren't notified about.

Basically, it's a program called 'lifestyle' program. The major upside of it is that the annual MF will only increase 2-3% versus 8-9% outside the lifestyle program as long as your 'community' is not Hawaii. None of the previous benefits disappear or change or reduced. Unfortunately, due to laws, which i call BS, that you have to buy additional points to be in that program.

Also, there was a refund of maintenance fee.

I did a search on this forum and couldn't find any info.
Anyone here have more info?

sorry, i married into DRI so I'm not very familiar with it. I know we are already on the point system from the getgo.

Also learned 3 ways to reduce maintenance fee (or using some points to indirectly pay for MF), DRI CC, 2nd way, use points for anything but DRI locations (shopping, airline, etc), 3rd way, is 'savings' which is basically booking hotel through DRI and they'll give the best price guaranteed at 70% so that 30% saved can be used towards paying the maintenance.

Thanks.

Last edited: Yesterday at 5:08 PM
Yesterday at 4:42 PMReport
Like+ QuoteReply





*tschwa2TUG Member*
New
DRI is always going to have a new program (even if you bought into last year or last month's new program) that you can only join by buying more points. The MF reductions are all smoke and mirrors that have you spending hundreds to same a few dollars. There really isn't any ts program where you get more value by using points for non in-network stays. You are lucky to get 50-90% of the value and to get the higher percentages you would have had to pay $80,000-$200,000 in acquiring your points.

Yesterday at 5:46 PMReport
Like+ QuoteReply





*lovesexyTUG Member*
New
↑
The updates because of the Apollo take over say this "there will be no changes that affect you". And we found if you don't bring Apollo up, they won't either, in spite of being told the update is about Apollo. There was no lowering of maintenance fees. There is no refund process. They will try to sell you more points with a bunch of voodoo math about how spending more will make you maintenance fees disappear. We love the Diamond properties, their sales people are scum. Be sure you hit Sherman's Deli -- we always stay at Diamond's Marquis Villas because one of the two Sherman's locations is right next door, and downtown Palm Springs is a block away. They'll waste your whole day if you let them, so make up somewhere you need to be.
Click to expand...
I just left the Diamond Apollo presentation...voodoo math is a understatement...the sales person was nice but she must have thought that I would not catch her with her misleading sales pitch. I am at Mystic Dunes on a sampler and I own IHG vacation club and Sheraton Vistana. She went into this spill that I would save money by depositing my two timeshare points or weeks into the diamond system to get more points that I can use on my total entertainment. She of course did not mentionthe yearly maintenance fee plus the cost of the mortgage...which for me is an additional mortgage. . .plus every theme park ticket sold on Diamond properties is gate price or higher...plus I caught her in a very big lie....she told me thatDiamond Points do not expire ever and are the same as cash.. I knew this was not true and forced her to admit that Diamond points expire every fouryears max and that the trust is void even if paid off if my kids do not pay the maintenance and taxeswhich rise every year even after the mortgage is paid...I told her that she could not give me a unitfor free and that I was going to dump my Sheraton property before I decided to exchange my weeks for marriot points. I also told her that the only reason why I keep my IHG is because the IHG points accumutate as long as I have some activity and I figure I can always get to a holiday inn.


----------



## lovesexy (Jan 4, 2017)

deleted tapatalk error?


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 4, 2017)

RLS50 said:


> They eventually offered us $200 for our last owner update and we still declined.  In my experience so far, the DRI sales force has no special knowledge or understanding what Apollo's future plans are.   In fact, I have had a couple of phone conversations with DRI sales reps (who followed up with us because we didn't attend an owner's update during our last trip) where I was told things I knew were not true but I didn't say anything because I figured they wouldn't care anyway.  They would just change the topic and move to another reason why I should convert to points.
> 
> I think you might get more information scheduling a short meeting with the GM of your favorite DRI resort, or talk to each GM of the resorts you travel to.    The sales people are only there to convert you to points, or sell you more points, and figure out how to get you to agree to do that.  Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> JMO.



Seriously?  If you don't go to their sales pitch, they harass you by phone?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> Seriously?  If you don't go to their sales pitch, they harass you by phone?


You are right on point; they love to call you day and night pry to your check - in date.


----------



## RLS50 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> Seriously?  If you don't go to their sales pitch, they harass you by phone?


To be honest I didn't feel harassed.  The rep was very nice.  Of course they start the call like they are interested in you and your experience.

What got me was the story that basically amounted to how as a former Gold Key member I was privy to a special agreement worked out between Gold Key and DRI that DRI promised they would offer Gold Key members before Gold Key would agree to sell to DRI.  But it was a super special one time offer, that if they actually presented it, that if I actually allowed them to tell me and my ears to hear it, could never be offered again.   I was also told something else about the sale of Gold Key to DRI that I absolutely know is 100% false.

But again, the rep was friendly, the phone call was very low pressure, and I did not feel harassed.  I just found myself mildly annoyed at the story I was told, but did not feel compelled to call the rep out on it and turn a genial phone call into a nasty one.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 6, 2017)

delete tapatalk error


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 6, 2017)

Any comments regarding change in loyalty program on status on rentals?


----------



## BobInNH (Jan 6, 2017)

We went to one last week at Cedar Breaks Lodge in Brian Head Utah.  It was less of an update and more of a sales pitch.  The guy was sleazy, unprofessional and unkempt.  There was no mention of reduced points and no mention of a buyback program.  He kept telling us how great Apollo was and how they were huuuuge.  But, in fact, Apollo is just a private equity firm that takes very little interest in their companies.


----------



## DRICaptive (Jan 7, 2017)

Brian,
I am a Platinum owner, owning since 2010. I have been to two recent "updates". One in Lake Tahoe in August 2016 and the second in Williamsburg in Dec 2016. The guy in Tahoe was so confusing that I could not understand what he was telling me. I don't think he knew what he was talking about. But he did say that if I wanted to take advantage of the new benefits I'd have to buy more, first with 25000 pts and finally with 5000.
In Williamsburg I was told that Diamond was now going into a new program of buying "second homes" not just resorts and that properties would be held in a Real Estate Investment Trust (REIT). Also that it meant that I could eventually sell and get the going rate for points at the time of sale. This sounds good because I am concerned about leaving my inheritors a big assessment fee and I'd rather leave them money.  However, the language in the purchase agreement is no different than the last one I have.  So time will tell.  I have a note to call the sales agent in March 2017 to discuss "point movement". 

DRI Captive


----------



## R.J.C. (Jan 22, 2017)

uss2defiant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone been to an owner's update post Apollo buyout? Will be at one of the Palm Springs, CA resort tomorrow and have an owner's update on Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...



Sorry to giggle but that's funny. It would be an interesting sales pitch but it will never happen.


----------



## R.J.C. (Jan 22, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> Seriously?  If you don't go to their sales pitch, they harass you by phone?



They do call prior to check in to see if you have any special requests (unit location, disabilities, etc...) and they do use the call to ask you to attend an Owner's Update. I just received one for my upcoming stay at the Liki Tiki. I would not consider a politely asked question to be harassment.


----------



## RLS50 (Jan 22, 2017)

r





DRICaptive said:


> Brian,
> In Williamsburg I was told that Diamond was now going into a new program of buying "second homes" not just resorts and that properties would be held in a Real Estate Investment Trust (REIT).
> 
> Also that it meant that I could eventually sell and get the going rate for points at the time of sale. This sounds good because I am concerned about leaving my inheritors a big assessment fee and I'd rather leave them money. However, the language in the purchase agreement is no different than the last one I have. So time will tell. I have a note to call the sales agent in March 2017 to discuss "point movement".
> DRI Captive


I am pretty sure what the sales rep was talking about was a program the former CEO discussed on a conference call in 2015.  DRI is (or was pre-Apollo) planning to provide luxury home rental options to high net worth owners / points owners to choose as a way to spend their points versus just resort condos.   But I am not sure if they were actually planning to purchase that real estate?   I don't think that makes sense for DRI to physically purchase those homes from a Balance Sheet perspective?

The way I interpreted the remarks made by DRI on that conference call, it sounded like they were going to work with rental companies to get access to those properties at points levels that corresponded to what any specific home would rent for.   So for example, if a luxury beach home at Myrtle Beach rents for $6000 for the week, and as a DRI points owner you had enough points that your annual points MFs were $6,000 or higher, you might have enough points to just rent an entire home on the beach, versus stay in a 1000 sq ft condo at a resort on the beach.

I would encourage you not to believe this new feature is going to make your DRI points more valuable to others or make them easier to sell or get rid of.

If you are worried about potential liabilities to your inheritors, please speak with an estate planning attorney.   Do not make the mistake of thinking that some timeshare sales agent can or will help you here.  They will most likely take your concerns and try to use it as a weapon against you to convince to spend even more money to "protect" your heirs.

JMO and I wish you the best in any choice you make.


----------



## DRICaptive (May 6, 2017)

DRICaptive said:


> Brian,
> I am a Platinum owner, owning since 2010. I have been to two recent "updates". One in Lake Tahoe in August 2016 and the second in Williamsburg in Dec 2016. The guy in Tahoe was so confusing that I could not understand what he was telling me. I don't think he knew what he was talking about. But he did say that if I wanted to take advantage of the new benefits I'd have to buy more, first with 25000 pts and finally with 5000.
> In Williamsburg I was told that Diamond was now going into a new program of buying "second homes" not just resorts and that properties would be held in a Real Estate Investment Trust (REIT). Also that it meant that I could eventually sell and get the going rate for points at the time of sale. This sounds good because I am concerned about leaving my inheritors a big assessment fee and I'd rather leave them money.  However, the language in the purchase agreement is no different than the last one I have.  So time will tell.  I have a note to call the sales agent in March 2017 to discuss "point movement".
> 
> DRI Captive



Update:  I have relinquished points back to Diamond (at $250/contract) to reduce the ridiculous maintenance fee.
The REIT is the same as always and not the same as those on the "real" real estate market since Diamond owns all of the properties. Even the guys at the Owner's Updates will say the sales people are only interested in a sale, nothing else.
All of the ways of reducing your fees are ridiculous. Points earned on the MC  are credited at %2 of the total for maintainence. So if you have 10,000 pts you can credit $200.  I get better value from my airline card! And all the room updates (if you can get one) gives you points, not cash. so if you can't use the points (due to time) what good are they?  I do use travel benefits, but that is simply re-imbursment money I have already spent.
When I bought, Platinum membership was at 75,000 points and sort of meant something. I never received any notification that it had dropped to 50,000 points. Now there are so many Platinum members that the "benefits" are seriously effected. At one point I had almost a half-million dollars invested and still could not get the room I wanted.
All I can say is enjoy the accommodations, because they are usually very good. Go to a presentation for the free gift, but pick your level and STAY.


----------



## nuwermj (May 6, 2017)

DRICaptive said:


> When I bought, Platinum membership was at 75,000 points and sort of meant something. I never received any notification that it had dropped to 50,000 points. Now there are so many Platinum members that the "benefits" are seriously effected.



Only about 6% of the US Collection's membership and 9% of the Hawaii Collection's membership is Platinum. Do you think that's enough to seriously effect the benefits?


----------



## uss2defiant (May 15, 2017)

on top of that, I just learned that you have to pay up front for the airline and cruise for example, then get a reimbursement.


----------



## pierrepierre (Mar 9, 2018)

uss2defiant said:


> on top of that, I just learned that you have to pay up front for the airline and cruise for example, then get a reimbursement.


And...you only get reimbursed AFTER you use your hotel stay.  So booking 4-6 months out for hotels, which has to bee done June,July...Staying in Alaska in September, you will get your $$$$ 3-4 wks after your stay.  Yes, it can be done, but very crazy rules to abide by.


----------

